# Trainers in Northern California



## halfempty (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello everyone.









I was wondering if anyone knew of any reputable trainers in the Yuba City/Marysville/Grass Valley/possibly Sacramento and Chico area. I am interested in basic obedience. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It sounds like Sacramento might be far for you, but there is a place called 4 Paws University. It looks like they have one in Roseville too. I haven't been there, but I know one of the trainers that helped set it up, and they are patterned after a place where I used to train. If I take my GSD back to training, this will be where I go: 

http://www.4pawsu.com/


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

What about contacting Annika's Mom on this board - she is in Grass Valley. 

I think this is her website:

http://www.vomherrenhaus.com/


----------



## halfempty (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

looking around in east bay near vallejo or concord side.
would really appreciate if anyone can recommend for me.

thanks


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe Cassidy's Mom knows someone? You might be too east for her?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

No, I don't know anyone in that area. If I were looking, I'd try a trainer search on the APDT website, but it depends on what kind of training you're looking for - just basic obedience, or a Schutzhund club, or something else?


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I would recommend Julia Priest in the Sacramento area!! You can google her name and get her info.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Check with Joel Monroe at bvdt.net


----------



## kool (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you all i'm trying to get hold of them.

thanks


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Might be far from you but i know of a great trainer in Orinda, Cali. She's called Denise Collins, I have seen her work, she's really really good.

http://www.italkdog.com


----------



## sluj (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, hope it's ok to piggyback a question onto this topic. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with 'Wolfpack dog training' in the SF bay area. She does not seem to have a website.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: slujHi, hope it's ok to piggyback a question onto this topic. I'm wondering if anyone is familiar with 'Wolfpack dog training' in the SF bay area. She does not seem to have a website.


This is Tanya. She does a lot of training out at Pt Isabel and has six or seven rescued gsd's that accompany her-they are a sight to see when she has them in down stays around the park while she's running her classes. I have not trained with her, but have talked with her and watched a few of her sessions out at Pt Isabel. Cassidy's Mom has had some sessions with her. You may want to pm her. 

I have not trained with her but Cassidy's Mom had a few sessions with her


----------



## khawk (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, this is khawk. For the person in the Yuba City etc area, there is a small group of trainers in the Oroville area who train obedience and assistance and work on tracking together. They do not do classes per se, just help each other out laying tracks and doing puppy socialization and that sort of thing. send a pm to [email protected] for more info.


----------

